# Should one/can one 'refinish' a wood rolling pin?



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings All -
I picked up an 'antique' (so they say - it is at least 50 years old), hefty, maple rolling pin. About 5 inches in diameter, 20 inches long, maple handles, probably ball bearings in the center, from the sounds of things. Pretty much in excellent shape, but there are a few blemishes/nicks/dents on the external surface. In the grand scheme of things they are not an issue to me, but I thought I'd inquire if the professionals out there do any refinishing if one of their favorite wood pins take some damage? If so, kindly pass details? Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I don't know any thing about refinishing the surface of the pin. But many years ago I bought a very nice solid pin at of all places the gift shop in Disney/land/world, off hand don't know which it is but the one in Florida.

When I got home I asked a friend who is a carpenter if he could groove it for me, I showed him a picture of what I wanted, he did a fantastic job on it, giving me a very nice Tutove pin, for less than quarter the price it would be in the shops..... Plastic ones I see are $199. qahtan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Wouldn't hurt to sand it lightly with 180 grit sandpaper and rub a mineral oil or beeswax finish on it. Stay away from any film finishes, that is, laquers, varathanes, varnishes, etc, as these will eventually flake off.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks foodpump for the assistance - the pin is a really nice piece of maple, and I wanted to minimize the amount of 'refinishing'. Thanks qahtan for the information - your method of getting your Tutove pin is certainly an optimal way of saving $$. I saw a plastic Tutove pin (French made) at Sur La Table 'on sale' for $149.99?!?? And they were out of stock of this very pricey pin.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I agree with foodpump. Sand it lightly and wipe it down with mineral oil.


----------

